# "Access Denied" When trying to mount .iso file.



## Joeu543

Hi, I'm trying to mount a .iso file using Daemon tools, And whenever I try to mount it it says "Access Denied". I checked under the properties and I have the Read permission, Although there is one permission that I don't have, It is "Special permissions". I've tried using 2 other programs, (PowerISO and Virtual clone drive) And none of them work. I've spent over 2 hours trying to get this thing working banghead Could somebody please help me with this?


----------



## A1tecice

Hello Joeu543 and welcome to TSF!

Don't worry about "Special Permissions" this is not your problem.
Are you logged on as an ADMIN account? Or are you part of a network that deny you such permissions such as a work network?


----------



## Joeu543

Yep, I'm logged in as an administrator, And I'm on a home network, Not connected to any others.


----------



## hasseli

Type device manager on search, Enter, look for DVD/CD-rom Drives, right click your drive and Uninstall, restart and it will re-install drivers for your dvd drive.


----------



## Joeu543

Not working. Still getting the Acess is denied error.


----------



## Joeu543

Anybody know what to do here? :/


----------



## IanHanssens

Is this a crack that you are trying to mount?


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey Joeu543,

We do not assist with this type of practice (iso mounting) as it is often used in illegal activities (pirating).

Please read through the thread linked below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f269/banned-topics-587398.html

Yours Sincerely,
-Redeye

Gaming Section Moderator


----------

